# Gloucester



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

Staying in city centre for a couple of days but with access to a car. Any suggestions, please?


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

There's a very good reason why nobody has been able to contribute to this thread. Can you guess what it is?


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Pop down to Mc D's its going to be nasty but you will appreciate your home set up even more - think your best bet is to buy an aeropress


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

@filthynineswhilst am not sure if they still have a café or even what the cup quality is like, other than taking the car option in the day and driving to Rave (Cirencester), Ethical addictions (www.eacoffee.co.uk) have got to be better than McD's. Had some very pleasant Tanzanian beans from them a while back from my daughter. little bit further out from the centre is bella barista's roastery coffee shop at Unit 3, Orchard Business Park, Bristol Road, Quedgeley GL2 4NE Gloucester (nowhere near their other site in Wellinborough!)

Hope of help, failing that, head for Cheltenham 

John


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

jimbojohn55 said:


> Pop down to Mc D's its going to be nasty but you will appreciate your home set up even more - think your best bet is to buy an aeropress


 All in favour of McD's for artery-clogging breakfasts, but can't touch their dishwater!

The aeropress nearly made an appearance but it ended up being left off for lack of time. Next time top of the list!


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

johnealey said:


> @filthynineswhilst am not sure if they still have a café or even what the cup quality is like, other than taking the car option in the day and driving to Rave (Cirencester), Ethical addictions (www.eacoffee.co.uk) have got to be better than McD's. Had some very pleasant Tanzanian beans from them a while back from my daughter. little bit further out from the centre is bella barista's roastery coffee shop at Unit 3, Orchard Business Park, Bristol Road, Quedgeley GL2 4NE Gloucester (nowhere near their other site in Wellinborough!)
> 
> Hope of help, failing that, head for Cheltenham
> 
> John


 Thanks John - Rave a bit too far out for us, but I'll take a look at the sat nav for the others. How interesting that the coffee shop is a long way from BB!


----------



## Roger (Sep 29, 2013)

Rave coffee definatley worth the trip only 40 mins tops.


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

5 min walk from city centre and you are at Gloucester docks. Couple of cafes there over looking the canals. Gets busy on a sunny weekend.


----------



## Barry Cook (Feb 14, 2012)

Make the trip to Cheltenham for Coffee Dispensary outside Regent's Arcade. Now I've closed my coffee shop in Cirencester, there have been times when I've driven to Cheltenham just for a coffee.


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

Rave was far too far away for my city centre visit. In the end I did indeed visit the Coffee Dispensary (excellent) and The Find (Coffee not so good, but food decent) in Cheltenham on the way home.

The docks, unfortunately, had little to offer. Coffee Lab looked promising but appeared permanently closed.


----------



## wan (Oct 19, 2016)

Thank you @johnealey for info this the roastery coffee house. 
here is some photo i took today.


----------



## -Mac (Aug 22, 2019)

I live 1/2 mile from that place. The coffee they sell in bags is ok, but they rarely have the coffee dialled in right for espresso.


----------

